# I want to make this but do not know how.



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have always done static props my whole life but this year i want to get into pneumatics and then animatronics. Basically i have been searching the net for ideas for 09's halloween. I hace been looking everywhere and i stumbled across some great props but they are all very expensive and most are either pneumatics or animatronic. So of all the ones i saw i decided on the one that i thought might be the easiest to do and its also one of my favoriates.

Here is the link to it. 
http://thehorrordome.com/HDSHOPPINGPROPS/ReacherLARGE.htm

I figure if i start looking into this now by the time october rolls around i will have enough of an education to build this and also i will have all of the tools that i need to run it. So from looking at the link does anyone know how i can make this without spending 2 grand on a prop?

Thanks in advance for your help,

Nick


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

This one is on the monster list:
http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger3.htm
Could be easily modified to use an ait cylinder.

here is another one that shows how the arms work:
http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/2007_grave_popper_x10.php


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is another link that may give you some ideas:


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

All it really is, is a 4 bar built onto a 4 bar.. I built one two years ago and it had to be the funnest prop I've ever built mechanical wise. Goodluck! And here's a picture of how I did the arm movement.. I use 1 x 1 steel tubing for al my mechanisms as It wil llast alot longer and can take the abuse..










Theres a long threaded rod the arms attach to. The rod is secured to the 4 inch bar thats parallel to the lifter bars.. When it goes up, the rod twists causing the arm to raise.

Alot of people use string or bungee cords, but I think my way, and the way in the youtube video is alot more durable.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

man how heavy is that the guy is grunting an awful lot  
cool idea


----------

